
Ask HN: How do you deal with papers behind paywalls? - badpun
I&#x27;m beginning a self-study quest on computer vision. Unfortunately, I&#x27;ve learned that a lot of the less popular papers are not available for free download online, and can only be bought from say IEEE. For anyone else doing a self-study, did you find a way to deal with this?
======
detaro
you might be able to get access through a local library. A friendly e-mail to
the authors can help. And there's always sci-hub, which even academics with
"proper" access use because it's so easy.

~~~
badpun
> sci-hub

Sweet, thanks a lot!

------
Cypher
I usually give up, being an idiot isn't so bad once you get used to it.

------
buffaloo
Give up. What is needed is a single monthly fee that costs about the same as a
single newspaper delivery subscription that allows readers through paywalls
for all the local papers, maybe another for NYT, WSJ type papers. But it’s
unreasonable for the newspaper industry to expect readers to buy subscriptions
to a 100 different papers we never heard of so we can read one mediocre
article from the Dirtwater Republicrat.

